# Corsair C70 mods?



## Vertrucio (Jul 5, 2013)

I'm looking for some mods for my white Corsair C70 case. I love the case overall, but there's quite a few features I don't need, or could be better.

I'm looking to do a few things:
Replace, or plug the ventilation holes in the side panel window. I don't use the extra fans, and those holes are messing with the air pressure, it's also letting excess system noise out from my older fans.

Add easily removable and cleanable dust filters to the front.

Either plug the top vents or add dust filters. Also, plug extraneous holes in the back and elsewhere on the case, mainly to lower the system noise.

Anyone have any recommendations for shops or places that sell pre-made mods to install, or recommendations for mods I haven't thought about?


----------



## RCoon (Jul 5, 2013)

Green military version of the case?
Get an Asus Sabertooth, Corsair Vengeance Green RAM, Antec Earthwatt green PSU, and some Akasa Apache green and brown fans. Hey presto, military case.
As for the side panel, beats me, my bro has this case and it looks OK, he just put some Apache fans on the side panel.

Here's your side panel solution:

http://www.corsair.com/en/vengeance-series-c70-solid-side-panel-green.html

OCUK has a bunch of noise filters etc you can use in cases.


----------



## Vertrucio (Jul 8, 2013)

Thanks! I didn't realize you could by the side panels separately.

Unfortunately, my case is white, I like the stormtrooper-like look of it. In fact, now that you recommended those fans, I could probably add some white fans to further the contrast of it.


----------

